# What totally plebian knife do I have?



## frayedknotarts (Apr 30, 2018)

Dunno if this is appropriate to this forum, and if not, directions would be apprciated, but looking thru the various forum posts I feel quite the stablehand in the drawing-room when posting the following for your identification.









I got it at a flea market some 20 years ago and have only started using it in the last 10 or so. It's blade was dead black when I got it and so I hesitated using it, but use and repeated cleanings have got rid of the majority of the discolourations and left the surface as you see it. It sharpens up and stays sharp with only an occasional touch of the steel and I sharpen it when needed using a commercially sold "Arkansas Oilstone" and my own bumbling skills. When steeled, it gives me onion slices I can just about see through and is my go-to knife for dicing and mincing.

I think it may have been re-edged and lost a bit in length as it comes up 9-9/16 (more or less along the blade) length.

Comfortable to the hand and I just am so glad I found it, but I have NO idea who the manufacturer (no marking on blade, hilt, wood or bolster)
is or if that blade needs some sort of super-cleaning or is OK as-is.

Look, I'm the idiot (like the majority of Americans) who is happy if the knife I have is sharp and cuts the food, not the fingers, so I am in for a LOT of edjumificative effort from y'all.

Standing by to stand by.


----------



## Matus (Apr 30, 2018)

This looks like a nice old Sabatier


----------



## bkultra (Apr 30, 2018)

Agreed looks like a French sabatier


----------



## Benuser (Apr 30, 2018)

Good old Sab. Needs a little correction at the heel, and perhaps some thinning. Great condition, have fun.


----------



## McMan (Apr 30, 2018)

Yup, looks like a French Sabatier. In nice looking shape, too--often the profile on these gets a little wonky from years of sharpening.
Other side of knife should have a hallmark. Post a pic if you can.
Enjoy!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 1, 2018)

"(like the majority of Americans) who is happy if the knife I have is sharp and cuts the food,"

That seems exactly what the majority of westerners seem to be oblivious, not happy about 

Value for money (Victorinox-Forschner, Dexter Russell, Opinel, arguably Kiwi) is not hated on this forum anyway ... well, mostly...


----------



## frayedknotarts (May 1, 2018)

McMan said:


> Yup, looks like a French Sabatier. In nice looking shape, too--often the profile on these gets a little wonky from years of sharpening.
> Other side of knife should have a hallmark. Post a pic if you can.
> Enjoy!



LEFT side:





I'll take better pics when I retrieve my camera from storage.

LIFEBY: I have three Opinels, a midget (<2" blade, used for fine rope work), a 4" and a(~ 7") bigger one that I've not yet used... all (of course) "in storage"...

(This is my LAST [censored] move!)

thanks to all!

(Correction at heel? Thinning? Nu?)


----------



## Benuser (May 1, 2018)

I would indeed like the heel to be at a few millimetres higher, as a reverse belly is developing. The middle section is getting slightly lower than the one near the heel.
As for thinning, you can't see from the pictures. After a few sharpenings the edge comes in a thicker part of the blade. Good values are 0.2mm above the edge, 0.5mm at 5mm from there and 1mm at 10mm from the edge.


----------



## Benuser (May 1, 2018)




----------

